# Auto Detox: Renault Clio Renaultsport 200 Racing Blue



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

*Job: Renault Clio Renaultsport 200 Racing Blue - New car detail*

This was completed a few weeks ago & what a great car to work on

The owner opted for Auto Detox to detail his new car after being offered the dealership protection package & refusing opting instead for a professional to clean, treat, machine & protect his car from new

On arrival he had already been out enjoying his new baby which he collected 2 days prior & I cannot blame him to be honest !














































First job engine bay:

Pressure washer set to a low setting & rinsed



















Boars hair detail brush & G101



















Rinsed off & dried with work microfiber cloths










Wheel arches next pre jet washed - G101 4:1 - Vikan long handled brush



















Tyres cleaned too



















All rinsed off before moving onto the alloys

Pre clean jet wash










Smartwheels acid free wheel cleaner 8:1 metal free wheel brush & swissvax wheel brush for the faces did the job nicely





































Product rinsed off



















Body work received a thorough jet wash down, winter pre soak applied to lower portion of Clio










Foam applied over the top after a minute or two










intricate areas cleaned with a detail brush & another thorough jet wash before washing 2 bucket method










No tar on the vehicle so this stage was left out, clayed with swissvax paint rubber final jet wash down prior to filtered water rinse










& dried with plush microfiber towels










All shuts & engine compartment was dried too

Engine bay dressed & left to dry, this was later returned to mopping up any left over residue










The paintwork received a single stage machine polish, the aim of this detail is too add gloss & depth to new paintwork although I found the paint very soft & just using a finishing pad & ultrafina gave very nice results taking out the vast majority of imperfections

Glass was treated to G|Tech G1










Time was passing me by at this stage, I booked the neighbours Range Rover in while I was there, my phone was on the go all day & generally talking RS Clio to the new owner was putting me behind & the sun was heading for the horizon at a gallop ! So the process pic's stopped there I'm afraid

Here is a run down of what went where on the vehicle:
Glass: G|Tech G1 - G2 combination
Floor mats & seats: G|Tech fabric guard
Alloys: Migliore wheel wax
Tyres: RD50
Engine bay: Finish
interior plastics: G101 10:1
Tail pipes: Britemax final shine
Paintwork: Swissvax Mystery

There was have it 1 day 1 new car 1 very happy proud new owner & in the swiftly heading for the sun hammock a few finished shots





























































































































I do apologies for the quality of the pic's I was rushing & they are not my best, sorry

Thanks for taking the time to look

Regards
Barry 
Auto Detox

www.autodetoxdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice work Barry looks stunning mate


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

i loved this color..nice job


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice job Barry, lovely colour.


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Lovely colour that!!

Nice work!!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Baz:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Little shame about the lack of speedlines but lovely car.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lol, Kev, such a nag!

Lovely work, read about this on CS.net. Owner was mightily pleased by all accounts!


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

That is one stunning clio....


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Stunning work as always Barry, real deep shine to that :thumb:


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

CJR said:


> That is one stunning clio....


yeah definatly, looks very well, good job


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks tidy now Baz.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice work Barry and totally agree with you , i did a new car detail on one of these saturday and was mightily impressed with the overall car especially the carbon styling added as an option. It was liquid yellow my personal favourite in this range but paintwork as you stated very easy to correct with ultrafina and a finishing/polishing pad combo dependant on defect although this was one of the best new cars ive ever seen infact possibly the best , puts the Audi,s and Bmw,s ive done from new to shame.
Lovely finish and looks very wet.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nowt wrong with the pictures or the finish Baz, great job :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning!! really do like the colour. :argie:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Barry :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

nice work barry


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Great work on a lovely car mate!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> Nice work Barry looks stunning mate


Thank Ryan :thumb:



"SkY" said:


> i loved this color..nice job


Thanks Mr Sky, the pics dont do the colour justice, it's awesome in the flesh 



Envy Valeting said:


> Nice job Barry, lovely colour.


Cheers Tim I knew the colour would be a winner the the folks on here :driver:



Beau Technique said:


> Looks tidy now Baz.


Cheers Scott 



ads2k said:


> Nowt wrong with the pictures or the finish Baz, great job :thumb:


Cheers Adam pics could have been better but I am my biggest critic ha ha 



JPC said:


> nice work barry


Thanks Mr 



Matt MD said:


> Great work on a lovely car mate!


Cheers mate :thumb:

Thanks to everyone for the kind words of appreciation
Baz


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Nice work Barry and totally agree with you , i did a new car detail on one of these saturday and was mightily impressed with the overall car especially the carbon styling added as an option. It was liquid yellow my personal favourite in this range but paintwork as you stated very easy to correct with ultrafina and a finishing/polishing pad combo dependant on defect although this was one of the best new cars ive ever seen infact possibly the best , puts the Audi,s and Bmw,s ive done from new to shame.
> Lovely finish and looks very wet.


:lol: sorry dude forgot to add you in with the above, apart from an odd bit here & there the car was very tidy for a new car, yes a lot of the other big hitters could take a lesson, the paint on this model could have been better but when have you ever heard a detailer say different ! ha ha, over all a good car to be handed over which could have been better & I do mark them down a wee bit as they point blank refused to let me on site to do the work prior to pick up for the new owner which is a first for me, I've worked at BMW, AUDI, VW, Ferrari, Nissan around the uk & never been refused on site before

Baz


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice work barry


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice mate


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great cars to work on aren't they Baz, lovely work as always mate.:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks fantastic mate, nice work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work there mate


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> Very nice work barry





gb270 said:


> Nice mate





Gleammachine said:


> Great cars to work on aren't they Baz, lovely work as always mate.:thumb:





Eddy said:


> Looks fantastic mate, nice work





-Mat- said:


> Very nice work there mate


Thanks guys for the kinds words

Cheers
Baz


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Baz, cracking little cars.

Neil.


----------



## Munzz (Aug 16, 2010)

Gorgeous car, love the wet finish too! Top job mate well done!


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

nice work looks good


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Absolutely stunning job mate, looks gorgeous.


----------



## griff-91 (Nov 21, 2009)

There's something about new French cars that I absolutely love at the moment - you've done an excellent job on this. I saw a white one with black wheels the other day and my jaw just dropped. If only I could afford one... :argie:


----------

